# Finished a new trap



## SemperFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My buddies told me I couldn't build one out of wood strong enough to hold a pig so I took them up on the challenge.  Its 4 X 8 feet and 4 feet high.  I put a detatchable axle and trailer toungue on it to pull it with the 4 wheeler.  Put it in the woods yesterday, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the setup.


----------



## animalguy (Mar 26, 2011)

No bottom in it? It will hold some hogs, but I'm with your buddies.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 26, 2011)

i cant wait to see pictures of it when a hog is in there, I hope it works out for you. I think the most vulnerable looking spot on it so far is where you have the fencing on the sides not supported by anything across the moddle, you know them things will be smashed into a good bit.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks nice. I think with another $10 of wood it will be a LOT sturdier. Put some more cross pieces like you have on the top on the sides. And no bottom? Looks like they'll just get their snout under the sides and lift it right up.


----------



## donald-f (Mar 26, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Looks nice. I think with another $10 of wood it will be a LOT sturdier. Put some more cross pieces like you have on the top on the sides. And no bottom? Looks like they'll just get their snout under the sides and lift it right up.



With no bottom they will be able to push it around from inside until it hangs on something and turns on its side.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's got T posts on the sides that are screwed to the trap. I also thought about strapping it to the trees on each side, but I think between the weight of the trap and the T post it shouldn't go anywhere. We'll see.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well good luck.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a nice looking trap.  You need to strengthen the ends of the panels.  Screw a 2x4 onto the posts over the ends of the panels.   

Hogs are very powerful animals.  One of my traps does not have a bottom.   One day i made the mistake of not shooting  the two big sows and three 50 pounders in the trap ASAP.   Went about my business and came back 15 minutes later.  The hogs had moved the trap about 20 feet, upset it and were gone.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 27, 2011)

Dont know if they hogs will flip it on its side or not, but it sure looks cool!!


----------



## CAL (Mar 27, 2011)

It will not hold a big hog I promise unless it is too old to raise it up.Other problem I see because I have had experience with is the wooden drop door will get wet from a rain and swell,won't fall.I hope I am all wrong and it works for you.Looks good to me.


----------



## Snowman63 (Mar 27, 2011)

definately need to reinforce the ends of the panels, they'll push them out easily.  Looks good other than that.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 27, 2011)

What kind of trigger mechanism is being used?


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 28, 2011)

Plate with a cable going through an eye bolt right above the plate going to the stick holding the door up. Pig steps on plate and pulls the stick out.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 28, 2011)

I make all mine out of galvanized conduit and hog panels to keep them light and easy to move around.  I dont put bottoms in any of them we just put Tposts on all 4 corners and strap them to it.  We've never had any pick up the traps and have caught several 250 pounders in them.  Just my .02


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 28, 2011)

any word on if this thing actually held up yet? Im still anxious to find out.


----------



## wildman0517 (Mar 28, 2011)

*hog trap*

I think they will flip it over since there is a gap at the bottom, I would make a bottom for it....Good luck keep us posted


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 28, 2011)

I haven't set it yet. Had to work all weekend. Get off in the morning and I'm going to try it this week if the weather isn't to bad.


----------



## HighCotton (Mar 29, 2011)

What are you using for bait?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 29, 2011)

Just checkin in to see whats up...............Cant wait to see some porkers in there


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got some corn sitting in bucket with water and jello souring.  Looking at the weather channel this morning it may be next week before I can test it out though.  The traps not to far from the creek and if it rains hard all week the creek is going to get out of the banks and flood a little bit.  Nothing to bad but it'll need a few days to get back in the banks.


----------



## CAL (Mar 29, 2011)

One other suggestion,set your trap with the door where it will not trip and feed the hogs in there a day or two.That way when you do set it it will fill up with hogs and not have room to move around freely.This has worked good for me in the past.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 30, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> I make all mine out of galvanized conduit and hog panels to keep them light and easy to move around.  I dont put bottoms in any of them we just put Tposts on all 4 corners and strap them to it.  We've never had any pick up the traps and have caught several 250 pounders in them.  Just my .02



Agree 100%  If its anchored, they ain't gonna flip it.  

Also agree with CAL, if you feed them in it first, you have a much better chance to catch more than 1 for sure!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like he's got posts around it, but it still seems to need a littl emore.


----------



## RSmith (Mar 31, 2011)

The wire on the side panels should be moved inside the post. I agree with more braces and a bottom. However hogs are kept in wooden and wire pens all the time. Experience is the best teacher but you will never get an escapee back in the trap.


----------



## shea900 (Mar 31, 2011)

SemperFi said:


> Plate with a cable going through an eye bolt right above the plate going to the stick holding the door up. Pig steps on plate and pulls the stick out.



Oh yeah that sounds good.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 1, 2011)

Trap is set and ready to go.  I reinforced it with 4 more T posts secured to trap with 3 inch deck screws.  Lets see what she can do.


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the trigger.  Plate is covered with leaves and dirt.  Basically it's a piece of treated plywood with a 4 foot piece of rebar u bolted to it to act as a pivot.  Pig steps on plate and pulls stick out.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 4, 2011)

nice, glad to see you finally got het baited and it looks like you even took some advice from a few guys. Lets see what the team effort will produce, put them pics up of a monster as soon as you can!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 14, 2011)

Bump................


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 14, 2011)

Checked it again today. The coons have been cleaning it out pretty good and even tripped it a few times. Hog sign has vanished since we got all that rain and the creek got up pretty good. Found some good hog sign about a half a mile away the other day. I'm either going to put my feeder up and camera and try to get them coming in where I have it now good or move it and put the feeder and camera up and wait to set it till they are coming in good.  I'll have to figure it out next week.


----------

